# Maybe time to retire, or work part time? OSHA mandated 100% vaccination rate at my company.



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Boss hands out this memo to everyone today. Looks like OSHA is saying any company with more than 100 employees is going to have to have 100% vacation rate? Never heard of this till now. I’m really so over the whole Covid and vaccine deal that I don’t really care.
I told my wife I could get a job at 20 different companies today. I’m just not really looking forward to starting over again on a 2nd or 3rd shift job. Really considering just working part time at the hardware store in the next town over. We’ll see where this goes I guess.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Biden mandated it.









Sweeping new vaccine mandates for 100 million Americans


WASHINGTON (AP) — In his most forceful pandemic actions and words, President Joe Biden on Thursday ordered sweeping new federal vaccine requirements for as many as 100 million Americans — private-sector employees as well as health care workers and federal contractors — in an all-out effort to...




apnews.com


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m sorry you are gonna loose your job over this


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

It's an either/or. Either get vaccinated or do weekly testing. That's what I read when I looked it up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Legal questions answered.








The legality of vaccine mandates


Carey Business School expert Stacey Lee discusses the implications and possible outcomes of requiring employees to get COVID-19 vaccines




hub.jhu.edu


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Months ago , after they let us stop wearing our masks, they mentioned maybe weekly testing for the unvaccinated employees, I’m OK with that. I’m just not getting the vaccine, so it’s going to be time to leave I guess. They’re going to lose a LOT of employees over this though. Vaccination rate in my department is 10%.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Biden mandated it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Yikes what a mess.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

67drake said:


> Months ago , after they let us stop wearing our masks, they mentioned maybe weekly testing for the unvaccinated employees, I’m OK with that. I’m just not getting the vaccine, so it’s going to be time to leave I guess. They’re going to lose a LOT of employees over this though. Vaccination rate in my department is 10%.


If your company loses employees, and folds, and consumers have to replace your product with one from China, is that not part of the plan?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

So it appears my company could opt to weekly testing. If they push the vaccine, it’s not really a company I would want to work at anyway. Just amazing that they would choose this. They lost so many employees just over the mask wearing deal.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

67drake said:


> Boss hands out this memo to everyone today. Looks like OSHA is saying any company with more than 100 employees is going to have to have 100% vacation rate? Never heard of this till now. I’m really so over the whole Covid and vaccine deal that I don’t really care.
> I told my wife I could get a job at 20 different companies today. I’m just not really looking forward to starting over again on a 2nd or 3rd shift job. Really considering just working part time at the hardware store in the next town over. We’ll see where this goes I guess.
> View attachment 100310


that's the deal here...a lot of medical personel are leaving because of it or being fired.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have to wear a mask inside and get tested weekly for my job. But if they push the vaccination on me, that is where I draw the line.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> I have to wear a mask inside and get tested weekly for my job. But if they push the vaccination on me, that is where I draw the line.


Exactly how I, and many guys I work with feel.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

So far, Biden's mandate appears to be just another con job. OSHA has not made any required rule mandating the vaccine for companies with 100 employees and the White House admits they don't know if or when OSHA will make such a rule. Biden said on Sept. 9 that they would but he is a well known liar. Sorry your employer fell for the con.

It Was A Con - White House Has No Idea When, or Even If, OSHA Will Ever Provide Rules to Support Legally Enforceable Worker Vaccine Mandate - The Last Refuge (theconservativetreehouse.com) 

If enough employers with a backbone would just tell them to go to hell, this crap would stop. As the article says, if companies cave and lose a good percentage of employees, the supply chain will collapse further. But that seems to be Biden's goal.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

So, we have more than a hundred employees. We are a DOD contractor. OSHA has not contacted us...yet.
We have followed the cdc's erroneous spacing guidelines and implemented many of our own, employee driven recommendations. We told our employees we would never force them to take the vaccine. If they want to, great, if they don't, great. 
The problem for the DOD is some of our products are proprietary. We own the patents. These products cannot legally be made by anyone else. If we stop our production, aircraft stop flying, stop being built. So far, the DOD has not said much of anything, thankfully. 
I feel that forcing someone to take this vaccine violates their 4th amendment rights, i will not do that, ever! I had a government rep try to push us into forcing the vaccine saying it's imperative that our production continues, and because were a DOD contractor, they could tell us what to do. We told him production is not, and never will be an issue, unless they decide to interfere and they really should read the contracts.
National security issues he said. I showed him a quick video of my son shooting a part mold with a 50BMG.(old obsolete mold!!😎 but he didn't know it then, does now)The look on his face was priceless. I told him i would stop production, destroy all the molds because we own them and could do whatever we want with them(really can't do to contracts we legal have to fulfill), and the government could figure out how to keep our aircraft flying. Interesting part is we have a super smart contract attorney. She is an absolute blessing. Years back i asked her to rewrite a contract to include some stipulations and she did and buried them in this contract. The DOD approved it, never mentioned the changes. Hysterical. We realized that once they write it, they pretty much won't reread it! We've never fallen back on these stipulations, so they were unaware of them. Stupid.
Since then, she's been adding these and no one has ever brought it up. These stipulations allow us to basically terminate the contract for any reason, at any time. 
Im nervous about what they might do now, but the solution is a simple one, give us an exemption like Congress. Let the employees decide and we'll be golden. This might cause issues down the road but our attorneys tell us were legally in the catbirds seat.
Im still nervous. I never wanted a company this big. I wanted a nice, small job shop, but i am grateful for what we've been able to accomplish, and thankful for our employees that helped make us who we are today. Its been a wild ride, but our future is uncertain.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

67drake said:


> Months ago , after they let us stop wearing our masks, they mentioned maybe weekly testing for the unvaccinated employees, I’m OK with that. I’m just not getting the vaccine, so it’s going to be time to leave I guess. They’re going to lose a LOT of employees over this though. Vaccination rate in my department is 10%.


10% vaccination for a specific department- I find that interesting. Well below average. What department/job is this for?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was talking with my local postmaster yesterday. I asked him if they were going to go back to wearing masks. He smiled and said "Stay right there" and walked into the back and came out with an N95 mask. He said he didn't know yet, but that they got several boxes of the masks shipped in to them last week.
He showed me the label-
"Made in China
Warning, will not prevent Covid"
I kid you not.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> It's an either/or. Either get vaccinated or do weekly testing. That's what I read when I looked it up.


That testing requ9rement is illogical, if nt down right stupid-- You could catch the bug immediately after your first test, spread it for a whole week before your next test.



Alice In TX/MO said:


> Legal questions answered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a lawyer, of course, but the weakness in the mandate seems to be the 100 employees threshold--Completley arbitrary with absolutely no basis in any facts or logic.



JeffreyD said:


> So, we have more than a hundred employees. We are a DOD contractor. OSHA has not contacted us...yet.
> We have followed the cdc's erroneous spacing guidelines and implemented many of our own, employee driven recommendations. We told our employees we would never force them to take the vaccine. If they want to, great, if they don't, great.....


Thank God for Freedom Fighters like you to protect Truth, Justice and The American Way of Life! (Look! Up in the sky! Is it a bird? Is it a plane?....)


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

fireweed farm said:


> 10% vaccination for a specific department- I find that interesting. Well below average. What department/job is this for?


I don’t want too be too specific, as I got in trouble before for internet posts, but it’s just a factory job. I just happen to work with salt of the earth types that don’t like their rights violated. I know one of the coworkers that had been vaccinated quit a few months back, it may even be less than 10% currently. My plant as a whole has a 60% rate last time management mentioned it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know what the vaccination rate is where hubby works but they are waiting for the weekly testing rules. Hubby says he will retire before getting the vaccine. All I can do is wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

doc- said:


> Not a lawyer, of course, but the weakness in the mandate seems to be the 100 employees threshold--Completley arbitrary with absolutely no basis in any facts or logic.


There very well might be a 100+ employee threshold for what OSHA can regulate. I seem to remember other 100+ employee regulations. Many small businesses are exempt from OSHA, and businesses with less than 10 employees are partially exempt.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yet, after the President made his proclamation, nothing yet has gone down thru the channels. As I posted before, check the OSHA website, the Dept of Labor, etc. Nothing. No memos, no preliminary guidance.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

doc- said:


> That testing requ9rement is illogical, if nt down right stupid-- You could catch the bug immediately after your first test, spread it for a whole week before your next test.


LOL. And since government has told us that vaccinated people can catch and spread the virus, the obviously vaccinated person giving you the test could be the one that infects you. Without being forced to take the test, you would not have become infected to pass it on to others. So if you should get a bad case and die, it would be caused by a government requirement designed to protect you. Government at its best. It is not about the virus. It is about doing whatever government tells you to do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck @67drake 

We support you whatever you decide.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

Our company is putting out the same exact info. Also with no start date listed. Time will tell i guess. Im wondering about the logistics of people getting tested weekly. will they do that on the job site? or will you have to go do that on your own time? im vaccinated, so i dont have a big stake in it all, but it does all seem really undoable.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They have to establish some way of testing asymptomatic people. Here you can get tested only if you qualify under CDC guidelines for testing. That means you have to be sick to get tested.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't believe that this mandate is constitutional, and should therefore be eliminated...I'm waiting patiently on a judgement from a higher court before I get worked up over being tested weekly !


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's not likely the mandate will be overturned. Most of the Supreme Court has probably already drunk the koolade.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

If the OSHA rule is "to keep the workplace safe"...and I work from home...I think the poke gets a hard no from me!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Well, In our preshift meeting this AM we were talking about this obviously. I mentioned the links Alice had posted, and I actually had forwarded them to a coworker. My department manager came out of his office and kind of started backpedaling the whole thing. No one in the room at the time was vaccinated, and I am very vocal when need be. I told them the cheese factory out side of my village doesn’t require any vaccinations,(I verified it last night with a manager that works there) and they treat their employees well. I think it kind of stirred the pot, but oh well. 
My department manager said nothing is “official “ yet, but you wouldn’t know that from reading that memo that was handed out!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sounds like Mr. Slate will be holding another meeting with his managers.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

The company I currently work for (less than 100 total) is on the fence about mandatory vax.

If so, I walk. I deal with Prop 65 chemicals every day. Covid is the LEAST of my worries.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

67drake said:


> Boss hands out this memo to everyone today. Looks like OSHA is saying any company with more than 100 employees is going to have to have 100% vacation rate? Never heard of this till now. I’m really so over the whole Covid and vaccine deal that I don’t really care.
> I told my wife I could get a job at 20 different companies today. I’m just not really looking forward to starting over again on a 2nd or 3rd shift job. Really considering just working part time at the hardware store in the next town over. We’ll see where this goes I guess.
> View attachment 100310


I’m really sorry you are having to go through this, I know exactly how you feel. It’s not right that we are being forced to make a choice between keeping our jobs or doing something that we vehemently do not agree with. If you want to try and fight it, PM me and I’ll send you a copy of my exemption request. The catch is that you need to have already been exposed to COVID, but if you were, you will also have natural immunity. It is a goshdarn shame that our constitutional right of bodily integrity, that is protected under three amendments, is not recognized. Good luck, i really hope you find a way out of this mess.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

SLFarmMI said:


> It's an either/or. Either get vaccinated or do weekly testing. That's what I read when I looked it up.


Yep, I have to do the weekly testing, along with wearing a mask at all times while indoors, and 6ft distancing. I have no issues with that, I’d rather spit in a vial once a week than put something in my body that I clearly don’t need.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

67drake said:


> Months ago , after they let us stop wearing our masks, they mentioned maybe weekly testing for the unvaccinated employees, I’m OK with that. I’m just not getting the vaccine, so it’s going to be time to leave I guess. They’re going to lose a LOT of employees over this though. Vaccination rate in my department is 10%.


Good, I hope they will feel the pinch of no work force, just like we feel by being forced to do something we don’t want and/or don’t agree with!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> It's not likely the mandate will be overturned. Most of the Supreme Court has probably already drunk the koolade.


The Supreme Court has merely supported the notion that the the govt can legislate/regulate in order to protect the public health. Nobody is objecting to proving you have the MMR or of getting TB tests to provide child or healthcare, for instance....Like I said above, the weakness here seems to be not the principle but the details-- arbitrariness of who it applies to.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

jeepgrrl said:


> Good, I hope they will feel the pinch of no work force,...


But this is the goal-- Dems want as many peole dependent on govt welfare as possible. They LIKE hi unemployment numbers.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> They have to establish some way of testing asymptomatic people. Here you can get tested only if you qualify under CDC guidelines for testing. That means you have to be sick to get tested.


That is so stupid, you should have access to testing if you want it. If you have a CVS pharmacy near you, check with them; they also do serological testing for COVID antibodies. Luckily my very large employer wants to test asymptomatic folks as a way of reducing the spread, so they have a pretty efficient system for doing so, and we aren’t charged for it. It’s the saliva rapid test, and we go to a totally different location for the tests than the symptomatic people go to. Everyone should have access to this that wants it. 100% vaccination rate is not the answer!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

doc- said:


> But this is the goal-- Dems want as many peole dependent on govt welfare as possible. They LIKE hi unemployment numbers.


Intentional labor shortage by design


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> He showed me the label-
> "Made in China
> *Warning, will not prevent Covid*"
> I kid you not.


Was the warning in reference to the mask… or China?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

poppy said:


> LOL. And since government has told us that vaccinated people can catch and spread the virus, the obviously vaccinated person giving you the test could be the one that infects you. Without being forced to take the test, you would not have become infected to pass it on to others. So if you should get a bad case and die, it would be caused by a government requirement designed to protect you. Government at its best. It is not about the virus. It is about doing whatever government tells you to do.


It would seem silly, unless you accept the now well-demonstrated fact that the US government actually has no interest in limiting the spread of Covid. By forcing people to take a vaccine that does little more than hide the early symptoms, they’re actively preventing people from knowing to self-quarantine during their most contagious times (like we normally do during cold/flu season), they’re putting more people at risk.

They get to strike businesses with both sides of the sword; losing employees who won’t vaccinate, and losing employees who got it from their asymptomatic vaccinated colleagues. It’s a win-win to anyone who has the goal of crippling US business.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

doc- said:


> Not a lawyer, of course, but the weakness in the mandate seems to be the 100 employees threshold--Completley arbitrary with absolutely no basis in any facts or logic.


In the long game, what you say doesn't really matter (although I agree with it's arbitrariness). What is happening, is that it's a set up. If the mandate is accepted, it opens the door for other more restrictive mandates about other things....Courts can go back and use this _accepted_ mandate as a legal precedents to support future cases.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

In the long game, seems like there is/will be an opportunity for entrepreneurs to start up businesses and hire unvaxxed (& vaxed) folks as long as they keep their numbers below 100.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

jeepgrrl said:


> That is so stupid, you should have access to testing if you want it. If you have a CVS pharmacy near you, check with them; they also do serological testing for COVID antibodies. *Luckily my very large employer wants to test asymptomatic folks as a way of reducing the spread,* so they have a pretty efficient system for doing so, and we aren’t charged for it. It’s the saliva rapid test, and we go to a totally different location for the tests than the symptomatic people go to. Everyone should have access to this that wants it. 100% vaccination rate is not the answer!


Is your company testing the Jabbed as well as those who choose not to join the experiment? 

If they're not testing the "vaccinated" folk, they are missing out on a LOT of asymptomatic people.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mzgarden said:


> In the long game, seems like there is/will be an opportunity for entrepreneurs to start up businesses and hire unvaxxed (& vaxed) folks as long as they keep their numbers below 100.


This helps to gel a question that's been tickling my brain for the past couple of days... 

If you have a business, can you refuse to hire the jabbed? 

Can you decline to provide services to those who are "vaccinated" and may, for all we know, be spreading the virus or shedding spike proteins?

What if you accept money from government entities as payment? 

Asking for a friend...


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mzgarden said:


> In the long game, seems like there is/will be an opportunity for entrepreneurs to start up businesses and hire unvaxxed (& vaxed) folks as long as they keep their numbers below 100.


We are in the process of doing just that. The next question is, will the next move be a mandate for businesses with more than 50, 30, 15?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Pony said:


> This helps to gel a question that's been tickling my brain for the past couple of days...
> 
> If you have a business, can you refuse to hire the jabbed?
> 
> ...


We have asked tptb........silence.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

doc- said:


> The Supreme Court has merely supported the notion that the the govt can legislate/regulate in order to protect the public health. Nobody is objecting to proving you have the MMR or of getting TB tests to provide child or healthcare, for instance....Like I said above, the weakness here seems to be not the principle but the details-- arbitrariness of who it applies to.


Yep. When congress and the USPS are forced, then I'll be more understanding of why the rest of the workforce is.

Why hasn't any reporter even asked why they exempted themselves. I am truly curious as to their thinking.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Oh the hypocrisy.
So I’m sitting in my break room at work today. Each department has it own break room as it’s a huge plant. A guy I know who works in a different department, and works OT to help us in my area when we are shorthanded,walks in and sits down wearing a mask.
I ask him why he’s in our room and wearing a mask. He explained the guy he was working with yesterday tested positive for Covid today, so the other guy has to take a few weeks off. So, they make you wear a paper mask and send you into a different area of the company to expose yourself to a whole new group of people, because we’re shorthanded, when you were working with someone who tested positive?
This is why I get aggravated and said in my first post I’m so over this crap. Company says we should get vaccinated for our own protection, but then does things like this for the almighty dollar. This isn’t about our safety, it’s about control, and the backwards personal views of the management ,Period !


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Pony said:


> Is your company testing the Jabbed as well as those who choose not to join the experiment?
> 
> If they're not testing the "vaccinated" folk, they are missing out on a LOT of asymptomatic people.


That is a great question! Yes, they are: those that are ‘randomly selected’, those that want to be tested to contribute to ‘the greater cause’, and those of us that were granted the exemption and have to be tested weekly per the exemption requirements. Because of my employer’s mandate, most folks have either willingly chosen to take the jab or caved out of fear of losing their job, therefore, they ‘chose’ (not my words) to get vaccinated. My employer is heavily invested in research, backed by federal and private funding…as always, it’s about the money, and politics.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

jeepgrrl said:


> I’m really sorry you are having to go through this, I know exactly how you feel. It’s not right that we are being forced to make a choice between keeping our jobs or doing something that we vehemently do not agree with. If you want to try and fight it, PM me and I’ll send you a copy of my exemption request. The catch is that you need to have already been exposed to COVID, but if you were, you will also have natural immunity. It is a goshdarn shame that our constitutional right of bodily integrity, that is protected under three amendments, is not recognized. Good luck, i really hope you find a way out of this mess.


Thanks! I appreciate your offer to help. If it comes down to that I’ll PM you. I honestly think I would just walk away at this point. It’s a dime a dozen factory job. I enjoy it, but sometimes change makes life more interesting.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

67drake said:


> Boss hands out this memo to everyone today. Looks like OSHA is saying any company with more than 100 employees is going to have to have 100% vacation rate? Never heard of this till now. I’m really so over the whole Covid and vaccine deal that I don’t really care.
> I told my wife I could get a job at 20 different companies today. I’m just not really looking forward to starting over again on a 2nd or 3rd shift job. Really considering just working part time at the hardware store in the next town over. We’ll see where this goes I guess.
> View attachment 100310





jeepgrrl said:


> That is a great question! Yes, they are: those that are ‘randomly selected’, those that want to be tested to contribute to ‘the greater cause’, and those of us that were granted the exemption and have to be tested weekly per the exemption requirements. Because of my employer’s mandate, most folks have either willingly chosen to take the jab or caved out of fear of losing their job, therefore, they ‘chose’ (not my words) to get vaccinated. My employer is heavily invested in research, backed by federal and private funding…as always, it’s about the money, and politics.
> [/QUOTE
> Got 5 employees have gotten their shot without asking me about getting the shot. They are all College kids. Had 2 shots myself. My whole family got the shots. My youngest child teaches at college in L.B. Ca. all of them in her class has had the shot.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One of the biggest mistakes the CDC made was exempting the vaxxed from quarantine and testing after known exposure to covid. I caught a lot of crap when I said the vaxxed would spread it to the unvaxxed or those for whom the vax didn't work. 

I really do hate being right about stuff like that.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Yep. When congress and the USPS are forced, then I'll be more understanding of why the rest of the workforce is.
> 
> Why hasn't any reporter even asked why they exempted themselves. I am truly curious as to their thinking.


Bud, I had posted earlier, in this thread or another, that my local postmaster showed me masks that were shipped to him for future use that clearly state they are made in China and will not prevent covid. I should have added that I asked him if he thought the government would eventually force postal employees to get pricked and he responded that the Union head of the postal employees has already stated that they encourage union members to voluntarily get a shot, but if it comes to being forced or fired, he would be sure and keep that "mandate" tied up in court for the next 5 years.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here. tomorrow we start with the passports.gyms restaurants. (already have to show it for a month at one gym) all that stuff. anywhere that people congregate, not supermarkets though. health care workers have until nov 4th i think to be fully vaccinated. some are taking early retirement.

there are people here who are totally against it but they will be fired without pay and they dont know what else they can do but be forced to take it in order to support their families. i know people in the churches who have no intentions of taking it. they have no intention of staying away from church either. my own people included. not sure what will happen . probably arrested. unvaccinated people are treated like lepers. the ones out in the open about it. not going to be easy for them.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

We had a news letter come out this week that says when this goes into effect, employees will be responsible for all test costs each week...that's gonna go over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> I was talking with my local postmaster yesterday. I asked him if they were going to go back to wearing masks. He smiled and said "Stay right there" and walked into the back and came out with an N95 mask. He said he didn't know yet, but that they got several boxes of the masks shipped in to them last week.
> He showed me the label-
> "Made in China
> Warning, will not prevent Covid"
> I kid you not.


Yep china made n95 is all i have be able to find. Regular medical ones all made in china here. On line you really have to search but none usa made


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Biden has said he will withhold Medicaid Medicare money from hospitals that dont mandate vaccine.
That will kill hospitals. Or shut them down during a pandemic.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Forcast said:


> Biden has said he will withhold Medicaid Medicare money from hospitals that dont mandate vaccine.
> That will kill hospitals. Or shut them down during a pandemic.


By design.


----------



## Woopsadaisy (Apr 11, 2020)

67drake said:


> Exactly how I, and many guys I work with feel.


Don’t quit oVer this. Write them a letter stating your concern over the situation. Let them know you are not comfortable or even downright afraid of this jab. Documents like this are good to have as they give legal groundwork. If they mandate, give them that letter. And go to work. Do a good job. And if they persue it again with you, ask them if they will take care of your wife and family should you be injured by the vaccine. Ask them to sign your form saying this. And eventually, let them fire you, if that is what it comes down to. Go away quietly, but don’t just quit. You have no legal recourse if you just quit. Nor can you apply for unemployment insurance should you want it. Health insurance might also be tied to that.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

poppy said:


> LOL. And since government has told us that vaccinated people can catch and spread the virus,


That means the vaccine doesn't work, so why get it in the first place?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> That means the vaccine doesn't work, so why get it in the first place?


I guess just to do what big brother tells you. I didn't get it.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

All employees at Walmark here wear a mask. Drug store, Doctor office masks required by all. Grocepy all required, Fast food all employees required to wear. All mask here are all the same made by company in U.S.A.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

mnn2501 said:


> That means the vaccine doesn't work, so why get it in the first place?


Reports say that 1% of the people that has been vaccinated has gotten the shot . 99% that got the virus has not been vaccinated. I and all my family has had the 2 shots. I don't care myself who has not gotten the shot. Let them that do not get the shot get it. A shame that they continue to spread it around. Almost all the Cat


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

101pigs said:


> 99% that got the virus has not been vaccinated.


That’s not even CLOSE to the truth of what I’ve seen with my own eyes, reports or not.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

101pigs said:


> All employees at Walmark here wear a mask. Drug store, Doctor office masks required by all. Grocepy all required, Fast food all employees required to wear. All mask here are all the same made by company in U.S.A.


Only place around here that masks are required is the doctor's office and hospital. Walmart and the stores give the employees the option of masking, very few do, usually the older employees are masked. None of the restaurants mask, don't know about fast food, not my thing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Columbus and some other cities here have mask mandates. Not many people following them, not even store employees. Walmart doesn't even have their own mask police at the entrance doors. They have open boxes of masks at the door but very few people bother to get one.

I just read where a woman who was 105 years old and vaccinated, died from the effects of covid. According to the story she got it from a caretaker who got covid despite being vaccinated.

*IF* those who are vaccinated were being tested as much as the unvaccinated I am sure we would see a lot more covid cases.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

101pigs said:


> Reports say that 1% of the people that has been vaccinated has gotten the shot . 99% that got the virus has not been vaccinated. I and all my family has had the 2 shots. I don't care myself who has not gotten the shot. Let them that do not get the shot get it. A shame that they continue to spread it around. Almost all the Cat


Are you Joe Biden?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> Are you Joe Biden?


Only if his patience is wearing thin.

Just another person wishing disease and pestilence on those who do not bow to his ideas of conformity. For the sake of his young relatives who are too young to get the shot, I hope that his statement does not come back to haunt him.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

101pigs said:


> All employees at Walmark here wear a mask. Drug store, Doctor office masks required by all. Grocepy all required, Fast food all employees required to wear. All mask here are all the same made by company in U.S.A.


A mask. Hmm. How adopt a proper fitted N-95 mask, not a kn-95 mask or surgical, etc. No handsy games with it. Changed out a few times a day as needed?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

101pigs said:


> Reports say that 1% of the people that has been vaccinated has gotten the shot . 99% that got the virus has not been vaccinated. I and all my family has had the 2 shots. I don't care myself who has not gotten the shot. Let them that do not get the shot get it. A shame that they continue to spread it around. Almost all the Cat


The Covid shot does NOT stop getting or spreading covid around. Geez


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Redlands Okie said:


> The Covid shot does NOT stop getting or spreading covid around. Geez


Some random doctor in NY said on TV that “99% of the new cases were unvaccinated people”, and @101pigs is just parroting what his TV told him. No one has actually backed that up with a legitimate, unbiased statistic.

In September of 2020, when 0% of the population was vaccinated, the state of NY _supposedly_ averaged 740 new cases per day. In September of 2021, with somewhere around 70% of the population vaccinated, the new case rate is _supposedly_ 4,700 new cases per day… and 99% of those are from the 30% who aren’t vaccinated?

This is the kind of buffoonery you get when people let their TVs do their thinking for them.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Woopsadaisy said:


> Don’t quit oVer this. Write them a letter stating your concern over the situation…And if they persue it again with you, ask them if they will take care of your wife and family should you be injured by the vaccine…


That’s an interesting angle I haven’t heard brought up yet.

If the pharma companies that make the vaccine can’t be held liable, and the government that is pushing for the mandates can’t be held liable, what about the companies who make their customers and employees get vaccinated?

If Hooters decided that all their waitresses had to dye their hair orange to work there, and it was later found out that the specific orange hair dye they made them use caused cancer, does anyone honestly think Hooters wouldn’t be sued out of existence?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Only if his patience is wearing thin.
> 
> Just another person wishing disease and pestilence on those who do not bow to his ideas of conformity. For the sake of his young relatives who are too young to get the shot, I hope that his statement does not come back to haunt him.


The devil shows up in all different ways, doesn't it ?
🤢


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

See trucking companies are having problems with mandates


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Forcast said:


> See trucking companies are having problems with mandates


Mandates are everywhere and I don't take to them well. Our lawn could stand to be mowed but it's not too bad and I thought I would wait another week so the next mowing will be the last for the year. My wife was in a bad mood yesterday and mandated that I mow today or else. I didn't argue about it but I'm not mowing today just to see what happens. If she shoots me, it won't matter and if she don't I will know her mandate was BS.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

doc- said:


> That testing requ9rement is illogical, if nt down right stupid-- You could catch the bug immediately after your first test, spread it for a whole week before your next test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doc, thank you for the kind words. I made a promise that i intend to keep. Im not looking for accolades, i just want folks to have the freedom to choose what they think is best for them. You made my wife chuckle!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

poppy said:


> Mandates are everywhere and I don't take to them well. Our lawn could stand to be mowed but it's not too bad and I thought I would wait another week so the next mowing will be the last for the year. My wife was in a bad mood yesterday and mandated that I mow today or else. I didn't argue about it but I'm not mowing today just to see what happens. If she shoots me, it won't matter and if she don't I will know her mandate was BS.


You still alive and able to see over the grass ?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

101pigs said:


> Reports say that 1% of the people that has been vaccinated has gotten the shot . 99% that got the virus has not been vaccinated.


The statistics our Chief Medical Officer fed to doctors recently was that 25% of those in hospital are vaccinated, which is radically different than the numbers she has posted on the government website. I wonder which truth is the real truth?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wr said:


> The statistics our Chief Medical Officer fed to doctors recently was that 25% of those in hospital are vaccinated, which is radically different than the numbers she has posted on the government website. I wonder which truth is the real truth?


What are the stats posted on the website?


----------

